# Martial Arts Cats



## OnlyAnEgg

Post 'em!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Ok...I got a few more


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

And one dog...


----------



## mrhnau

these are awesome  I wonder how many are photoshopped though... especially the first post w/ the cat kicking dog LOL


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I'm certain that's the only one photoshopped.  I have the original; but, it's such a good photoshop!


----------



## mrhnau

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I'm certain that's the only one photoshopped.  I have the original; but, it's such a good photoshop!


awesome  I should get some made of my cat... he is so acrobatic! It's nuts!


----------



## BrandiJo

thats so cute!​


----------



## Drac

Excellent...


----------



## Andy Moynihan

OMGOMGOMG I just saved like half of those!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Xue Sheng

I LIKE IT

Those are very cool


----------



## JBrainard

:lfao: Those pics are awesome. I've already downloaded them to my computer to pass on to a few people. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

You're all very welcome 

Here's some treats for you:


----------



## Yeti

:lfao: Priceless!


----------



## kuntawguro




----------



## Brian R. VanCise

You just have to love cat's and especially if they do martial arts.


----------



## bydand

Not bad for cats.


----------



## Shaderon

I'm going to save all them too!  I've got the cat/dog photoshop one already, but I've not seen the rest.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Mowr!


----------



## Tabris

Aww, I want more!


----------



## MA-Caver

Brian R. VanCise said:


> You just have to love cat's and especially if they do martial arts.


Kitty Fu?


----------



## Lynne

That Sensei cat is one ugly dude.  Are you sure it's a cat???


----------



## qi-tah

Those pics are classic! My thanks, now i have new desktop pics for the rest of the year...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg




----------



## Xue Sheng

I missed Martial Arts Cats, I'm glad your back posting them.

This one is pretty Cool



OnlyAnEgg said:


>


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I just love 'em, too


----------



## tellner

A very unofficial logo...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

lololol
and
rofl!


----------



## exile

Surely it's obvious what's happening in the bottommost pic here... a no-touch knockout of the orange cat being administered by the totally centered black-and-white Qi-master to the right whose _shunyata_ energy is so mighty that it radiates through his eyes, as is immediately visible in this photograph! :lol:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Another one or two











Ok...not MA; but...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg




----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Sorry, all.  lolcats.com is empty now, so, those pix above won't display.


----------



## Catalyst

Here at MartialCat.Thread, you'll see only the finest displays of Feline Martial Arts. Gaze upon this classic Uke-Nage confrontation. What technique !!! You can only say "Grasshopper, it is time".








We here at MartialCat.Thread tirelessly span the entire globe looking for true masters of Feline MA's. Here we are in Brazil. Ahhh, Brazil, home to Samba, Carnaval and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. This tabby's ground game is just purr-fect.






Next, we cross the globe to Japan, the Land of the Rising Sun and home of the Ninjas. Yes, I said NINJAS, those masters of stealth, disguise and deception. This Ninja Feline has spotted an impostor in their midst. Can YOU spot the impostor?






You say you want Historical Re-enactments of famous battles?
Well, we here at MartialCat.Thread aim to please. 
Here's a re-enactment of the French Army during World War 2. Please remember that this is not actual footage, just a dramatic re-enactment.







It's time to leave this episode of MartialCat.Thread and return to the Mothership (see below)


----------



## Catalyst

I apologize up-front if I've insulted anyone with my preceding post.


----------



## terryl965

Catalyst said:


> I apologize up-front if I've insulted anyone with my preceding post.


 
God no those where great.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Not at all!  Those rocked!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Cat stance or bear stance?


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Cat stance or bear stance?


 
DAMN!!! That is not a cat stance or a bear stance that IS a bear standing in Xingyiquan Santi Shi. Now I know why the bear is part of Xingyiquan


----------



## Steel Tiger

Xue Sheng said:


> DAMN!!! That is not a cat stance or a bear stance that IS a bear standing in Xingyiquan Santi Shi. Now I know why the bear is part of Xingyiquan


 
You know I think you're right!  But check out the other bear.  Look at that front foot position.  I think he is doing taiji in response to a vicious xingyi attack!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Steel Tiger said:


> You know I think you're right! But check out the other bear. Look at that front foot position. I think he is doing taiji in response to a vicious xingyi attack!!


 
Could be, I was so amazed at the little bear in Santi Shi I had not noticed that the other bear is doing something close to a cat step in taiji.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

You CMA guys always think you've got the source, huh?

Maybe they're Okinawan bears?!  It could happen!


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> You CMA guys always think you've got the source, huh?


 
Well.....of course


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

And I believe you, too...


----------



## tellner

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Cat stance or bear stance?


Neither. It's from Yang Taiji - "Step Back and Repulse Yogi"

The original Bear Style? Oh, that is much, much too scary. The kiai goes "Ooooooddddddiiiiinnnn!"


----------



## MA-Caver

Well in keeping with the thread, here are some more ninja cats...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

and sum moar!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

yoink!


----------



## MA-Caver

That Ali Cat is a misnomer. For look closely you see that the cat is also a Martial Artist and he is learning the Dragonfly technique. :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Ahhh...and that is his sifu on the right.

I see.


----------



## Catalyst

OnlyAnEgg said:


> and sum moar!


 


OnlyAnEgg,
Here's the wide angle view of that picture. Enjoy !!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

A little thread necro; but, for a good reason...


----------



## Jade Tigress

.


----------



## Blade96

Hehe. I saved quite a few of these ones ^^


----------

